# Favorite Video game console?



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

A fair number of people here play video games so which of the current consoles is your one of choice?

For me it is the Playstation 3 since it has the Blu-Ray player built in, amazing graphics compared to the other two consoles and I love the racing games it has like Motorstorm and Grand Turismo. Plus its got a few good horror games like Heavy Rain, Siren Blood Curse, Burn Zombie Burn, Devil May Cry 4, Resident Evil 5 and Bioshock.

If anyone who has a PS3 wants to send me a message and give me your PSN and I'll send a friend request.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Non of the above I m old school nintendo


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

im not to wild about the wii but ive always been a nintendo guy


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

My 360 is my baby, I love it to death. Unfortunately my internet connection is crap so I have to reconnect to XBL every 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I only play games on my PC, so I guess I can't vote.


----------

